
Hilary Clinton: Internet censorship damages national economies - dreemteem
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3261282/clinton-internet-censorship-harmful-to-governments/?olo=email&no1x1
======
fedd
is it about Wikileaks?.. oh, no, not at all.

